# Man cave inside polebarn - insulation question



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

i don't see 1x2 holding up that much insulation. i would put 2x4's 16"oc. then drywall.


----------



## jklingel (Dec 21, 2008)

roger that on the 2x4's, between or under the trusses. then, blow in cellulose and be done w/ it. air seal the sheetrock as best you can, and provide ventilation.


----------



## Msradell (Sep 1, 2011)

If you install the drop ceiling with sufficient hanger wires, you should be able to just roll the fiberglass insulation out on top of the suspended ceiling. Just be sure that whatever light fixtures you install are rated IC.


----------

